# Woma python tank close to bearded dragon?



## Full Steam (Oct 20, 2020)

I've got a Woma Python and my wife is considering a bearded dragon.

Anyone know if it would be a bad idea to keep the two tanks next to each other?

Since Womas eat reptiles, I'm a bit concerned she'll be able to smell food all the time.


----------



## CaitlinOReilly6 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey! My bearded dragons enclosure is right next to my woma pythons enclosure and neither are bothered by it, both acting completely normal, not at all stressed, not obsessively smelling and both eating perfectly


----------



## cagey (Nov 15, 2020)

My woma is so chilled and slow at eating it would likely not work out what to do.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't have a Woma but I do have a few Antaresia mixed among my dragons and haven't noticed any dramas. It's more like my dragons want to punch on with each other.


----------

